# What are the most conservative cities in the world?



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Which cities do you think are conservative in the way of religiousity, family values and other topics?


----------



## Arik (Dec 27, 2008)

Chrissib said:


> Which cities do you think are conservative in the way of religiousity, family values and other topics?


Outside of Muslim cities (Kabul, Riyadh, etc etc), I would have to say Jerusalem.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Isn't Jerusalem also a muslim city?


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

ØlandDK said:


> Isn't Jerusalem also a muslim city?


Eurovision already did go in Jerusalem, it was a transexual that allowed this, did you forget ?? :lol:


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Here in the U.S. there's a strong urban-suburban split, with most conservatives preferentially living in suburban (and especially exurban) areas.

That said some metros are known to be quite politically conservative:
Colorado Springs, CO (Home to Focus On The Family, U.S. Air Force Academy)
Dallas, TX (GOP raises lots of money here)
Charlotte, NC (Southern banking center)
Phoenix, AZ (Lots of Mormons here)
Salt Lake City, UT (Mormon capital)
Grand Rapids, MI (America's largest Dutch community is very politically conservative)
Cincinnati, OH (Conservative center of the state, fought a long battle to drive out Larry Flynt of Hustler fame, has a Ronald Reagan Expy)
Nashville, TN (Home of country music)


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

that list is occupied by Muslim cities, so there's no point to the thread... would be a interesting chat to know about Europe.


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

PedroGabriel said:


> that list is occupied by Muslim cities, so there's no point to the thread... would be a interesting chat to know about Europe.


In Europe maybe Rome, I remember when I visited the Vatican they weren't too keen on people dressed immodestly.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Most African cities (many that are not majority Muslim) tend to be heavily socially conservative too. I would say that all of them are, outside South Africa, but I don't know enough to make such a bold claim. However, some tend to be a little more left when it comes to labor issues and economy...


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Outside the arabic world, I would say Vatican -obviously-, Switzerland, Austria or the US.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

weird said:


> Outside the arabic world, I would say Vatican -obviously-, Switzerland, Austria or the US.


Those are countries. Besides, aren't Vienna and Zurich liberal?


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Grand Rapids isn't that conservative, especially if you're taking the entire world into consideration. I would say if a "top 10" list was compiled, just about all of them would be in the Middle East. The only North American city that might make the list would be Salt Lake City (or rather its suburbs).


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

this type of thread normally has a short shelf life.


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Asia: Jeddah, Makkah, Riyadh
North America: Salt Lake City, Utah


----------

